# First Grow; Second attempt...White Rhino and Bagseed



## 50bud (Feb 24, 2008)

Here it is, again...
After my first attempt in my rubbermaid grow box temps where getting to out of hand to control so i decided to just use my closet space for what it was and grow. My exhaust fan finally came in after two weeks to control the temps but had already sat up shop, maybe i can use it somewhere along the line. Needless to say the temperatures are now at a 71-82F mark most of the time staying at about 80 during the day and 70 at night when temperatures drop outside. Growth looks good and off to a pretty good start. 

My lighting are 5-23W-6500k 1600lumen CFL's. which runs my lumen count to 8000 if my calculations are correct and i have about another 6 or 7 warm whites-2700k's to add as growth continues(dont wanna it to get hot again). 

Here they are the ones in the blue cups are white rhino's or the ones that doesnt have two in the same cup I guess i somehow accidently planted two seeds in the same cup of bagseed the other night, ha it was some good shwag though and very healthy looking seeds. Ill cross my fingers for no hermies.

here are the pics


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

nice one man, good to see you haven't given up  what size is your closet?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

nice man looks like your off to a good start... ***** you had to devote your closet to growing but hey gotta do what you gotta do... probably just end up saving you money cuz you wont have to buy pot any more!  anyways seeing you have the 6500k's in there right now you must be doing a veg/flowering stage?  when do you plan to switch to 12/12 and change all your lights to 2700k?  now that your in the closet id veg for 3 weeks then switch to flowering you got plenty of grow space.

anyways man all be watching!  your gonna like how CFL's dont even phase your electric bill and still grow pot =P


----------



## Melissa (Feb 24, 2008)

good luck :tokie:


----------



## 50bud (Feb 24, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> nice man looks like your off to a good start... ***** you had to devote your closet to growing but hey gotta do what you gotta do... probably just end up saving you money cuz you wont have to buy pot any more!  anyways seeing you have the 6500k's in there right now you must be doing a veg/flowering stage?  when do you plan to switch to 12/12 and change all your lights to 2700k?  now that your in the closet id veg for 3 weeks then switch to flowering you got plenty of grow space.
> 
> anyways man all be watching!  your gonna like how CFL's dont even phase your electric bill and still grow pot =P


Exactly what i was thinking greg, 3 to 4 week veg is what im planning on, I plan on leaving 2 or 3 of the 6500k's in there along with adding about 5 or 6 2700's. Oh yeah and as far as the closet goes i have 2 in my room and this one had no purpose but storage boxes which was condensed down and stored at the top of the closet:hubba: you just cant see it in the pic(sorry for it being sideways BTW) but those pics where about a day and a half old so i will update tonight. 

Gave the babies 8-7-6 MG nutes earlier at 1/10 strength hoping to add a little boost now that they are almost a week old. Hopefully they wont burn but im pretty confident the mixture was to weak to do too much damage so we'll see. Will post pics later just dont have time right now gotta run.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

ya that shouldnt hurt the sprouts much at all.. carful with the nutes so early even still never know when you got a weak starter..


----------



## 50bud (Feb 26, 2008)

Update:

Sorry but i lost my battery charger for my camera batteries and its dead so bare with me... It appears as though a white rhino seed in which i thoiught was a bad seed that i left in the cup when i planted the new one has now began to sprout so now i have another cup with two plants in it. I plan on moving them to bigger pots in about 2 weeks once growth really starts, i was thinkin about tying the plants down toward opposite directions of eachother that way they dont tangle and grow into one another...Or then again i could move them into seperate pots; just afraid of stressin em too much? i dont know anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## 50bud (Feb 26, 2008)

Woops... forgot to add, one of the white rhinos is showing some what seems to be burn prob from the light feeding, i gave it a good flush yesterday and it seems to be doing about the same. Sorry about the pics again i misplaced my charger.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

No worries man.. if they were showin signs of stress thru that small feeding i'd be inclined to just water them for another week or so and see what they look like then. Don't wanna burn them too soon  

It won't stress them too much to to replant into their own pots now while they only have small roots...the larger they grow the more stress will occur in this case as their roots will tangle and then trying to split them will be hard.

If you leave them in and train them you could end up with a male and female meaning you'd have to cut the male down carefully unless you wanted seeds.

Hope you sort out the camera soon


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

transplant not worth the risk..


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Luck with everything brotha. I will be watching closely. Subscribed.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 8, 2008)

Update on the pics tonight. Been real busy lately and to be honest thought i had killed my babies. Luckily it looks as though they are starting to bounce back. at least 3 of the 4. The smallest one is the single cup is still very small and the leaves are under cupped pretty bad, the plant has not completely died it still has some green left. All the plants still have tip burn but i suppose this is normal due to the amount of stress they were put under.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally here they are...problems FINALLY fixed(with the cam)...













these are shots of the two left, the smallest was flushed of all color and badly undercupped so i culled it out. The third cup in the pic of my setup is a freshly planted White Rhino seed and i currently have a gypsy mystery bean germinating:hubba: ....what do you think? questions, comments, all welcome...

They are growing slowly im thinking probably because of the small amount of light i have and the severe burn from my last feeding gone bad... stupid me, after i burnt them with the miracle gro i watered them with superthrive....bad idead but the biggest/bagseed plants seem to be recovering well. I plan on simply watering from here on out. Or at least until they get much bigger. I didnt even realize the soil already had feed in it(yes i know not a good soil choice) but you gotta work with what you got.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice light set-up. I be liking it! ALTHOUGH, you're losing quite a bit of lumens by lighting the entire room. You should look into some sort of reflector to stop the light from lighting the top-most portion of the closet and just the lower half. My 2 cents


----------



## 50bud (Mar 12, 2008)

well i just added a couple of aluminum pop can reflectors, seems to make a bit of difference. I have actually been pondering on doin that just kind of lazy i guess


----------



## 50bud (Mar 12, 2008)

well i was watering my plants this morning when i picked up both of the cups to pour out the runoff so the roots dont drown, and the roots was hanging 2-3 inches out of the bottom of the cups. This had to have happened in only the last 2-3 days. I stopped watering for about 2 days, i guess this forced the roots to reach for water, will transplant tonight...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey buddy those look like their gonna be fine! Well done on the roots and yea glad u got a decent reflector,. that'll help a lot. They looked a tad yellow but i'm sure they'll perk up! Keep it GREEN!!


----------



## 50bud (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah thanks thorn, a little yellow but i think they will hold up. I transplanted last night into a 2 gallon and a 1 gallon bucket. So now i have four plants, three containers:hubba: . I will update on the pics tonight, oh yeah and i added a 2700k and another 6500k cfl so now my lumen count is at exactly 10,000  lumens, im thinking ill add about another 2 2700k's here soon to boost my lumen count...wish me luck  Will take pics and update tonight


----------



## 50bud (Mar 16, 2008)

Here are the updated pics. I gave them all a shot of nutes 3 days ago except the seedling...1/4 strength 8-7-6 NPK and a 3 drop dose of superthrive. They seem to have reacted well and they are starting to turn green which excites me. Im really high right now excuse me:ccc: :stoned:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

They are looking good. I would go real easy on the nutes though. They are awful young for feedings. I would hold off with the nutes until about week 2 or 3 just to be safe. Everything else looks like its in order. The pop can reflectors will help out a bunch. Keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 16, 2008)

well i think i am going to mix my feeding up a little bit. I think tomorrow instead of a normal 1/4 shot of nutes i am going to top dress with some worm castings...I figure at this stage of growth it wont hurt the babies too bad... will update in the days to come.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 16, 2008)

Well i just watered and top dressed the plants. I will update later...


----------



## Melissa (Mar 16, 2008)

oh them babys are so cute eace:


----------



## 50bud (Mar 17, 2008)

After taking a peek today the 3 babies are responding well, they are becoming a more darker green and are developing new growth...Im thinking to keep my plants short enough to not outgrow the 3.5 ft restriction they are in im going to top here in a week or so and  shortly begin flowering after that.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 18, 2008)

I was bored and actually had some time so i thought i would post an update...compared to the previous pictures from days before the 2 bagseed plants are growing at a rapid rate and the rhino is doing well also, hopefully i will be blessed with females, here within the next week or so I think I am going to top all my plants but the seedling then let them veg another week before flower. Just thought it was a good sounding game plan


----------



## 50bud (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I just tied down the tallest bagseed plant, its amazing how much they have  grown in only two days, you can really tell they are out of their seedling stage, I gave them a shot of nutes today; 1/3 strength. The tallest plant seemed to almost be taking over the other, somewhat covering it blocking light, so i tied a little red string around the base of the stem and taped it to the side of the pot, will update with pics at a later date.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 20, 2008)

Already giving them nutes huh? Who knows, it might speed them up a bit.. kinda like steroids but for plants maybe? Hah. Anyways, as long as everything is green, you're good to go! I'll stay tuned to this grow. It looks like you have plenty of light... the two plants in one pot will do ok, but one plant might hog more light than the other and the other might be do a little stretching to compensate and fight for some light. Last year I had two in one pot, ended up being a female and a male together.


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 20, 2008)

you should use the top of the rubbermaid to make a hood for your lights, you're losing a *ton* of light


----------



## 50bud (Mar 20, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> you should use the top of the rubbermaid to make a hood for your lights, you're losing a *ton* of light


Thanks for the help but im confused? How am i losing light other than the two lights that i dont have a reflector made for??  count that i have 4 of the 6 with reflectors on them, and as far as the rubbermaid hood goes thats almost impossible the temps already are staying at about 84 degrees, smothering them with the hood would only add even more heat problems... However thanks for your input i believe i will add two reflectors to the two that doesnt have one...:hubba:


----------



## 50bud (Mar 22, 2008)

Just tied down the rhino plant. FIM'd the other bagseed (that hadnt been tied)...pics later


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

I would let them grow more than a week before you put them into flower. You said you have 3.5 feet of vertical space right? I would let them get approximately 12 inches tall before I put them into flower. Also, if you lst them babies, you will have some bushes and be able to get them even bigger and then throw them into flower. Just my thoughts. 

They do look healthy. Keep us posted on your progress. I will be pulling up a chair and following along. Good luck and take care my friend.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah i changed my mind, im gonna let them grow a while and let LST do its magic


----------



## 50bud (Mar 24, 2008)

The first few pics are of the rhino, she is responding well to being tied down, her stalk is filling out nicely and the nodes are very tight and compact. All the remaining pics after that are of the bagseed, one is tied down other is fim'd. You cant see from the pics but the fim'd one has new growth developing hoping to become future budsites..all comments, questions, criticizism is appreciated


----------



## 50bud (Mar 24, 2008)

I will try and get better pics later. sorry for them being so dark


----------



## 50bud (Mar 25, 2008)

Fim'd the remaining 2 plants today. threw the seedling out the other day it was burnt from the high temps at times. Will update later.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

please excuse my ignorance but what does Fim'd mean?


----------



## 50bud (Mar 31, 2008)

Update on these beautiful little specimens, the bagseeds grow more and more every day. Im starting to wish i would have planted my rhino in a 2 gallon pot like the bagseeds. I cant get a clear enough shot but it appears the rhino may be a male but we will see better after i switch the lights soon; thinkin either tonight or tomorrow night. Sorry i havent updated in a while my internet has been really out of wack(long story)...Thorn, in respnse to what is FIM'd it is a type of lst, like topping except instead of cutting the whole stem off you only cut 80% of the new growth off...google it or look around on here it should help.

here are the pics. You know the drill, small bucket is the rhino, the big one with the two in it are the bagseed:


























Questions, comments and criticism are appreciated..


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow those bagseed have really bushed out  nice one!! If the rhino doesn't turn out to be male you could always transplant her? Are you planning on germinating any more seeds if it is male?

Oh by the way I have my first female lowryder #2 in my current grow set up and i'm baked to top it off :woohoo::yay::ccc::stoned:

Keep it green :48:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 31, 2008)

Plants look nice and green and they are bushing out awsomely. I like the pop-can reflector 3-way thing! How many wattage bulbs do you have in the 3-way thing?


----------



## 50bud (Apr 1, 2008)

Its actually 4 mental, you just cant see the last one, running 4, 26 watts at 104watts. my total lumen output in the closet is 12,400.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 1, 2008)

So temperatures are basically sky rocketing in the closet, they are at about 90 degrees right now, and what can i say other than flowering time couldnt come at a better time. I plan on kicking on the lights during the night time hours that way it is a little cooler in the closet, about 83 degrees would make me happy. I plan on making the official switch tomorrow after 24 hours of darkness to thicken the foliage and after a quick venture to wally world for a timer. 

BTW- im gonna have to get a close up on the stems of these babies ive been pinching and wow the thickness that the stem develops is truly amazing.

Mental, Its made up of two Y-splitters you can buy them at lowes, home depot... three of them, one connected to each side of the Y splitter and cfls screwed in from there.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 2, 2008)

Tonight marked the change of the photoperiod, after 6 hours of darkness and cooler temperatures, i made the switch to 12/12. Went to wally world and picked up a timer and some nutes...6-10-10, sounded perfect for flowering. Will update in about a week. Im looking forward to some potential buddage.:hubba:


----------



## 50bud (Apr 2, 2008)

I feel as though I am talking to myself, but I transplanted the rhino last night i had to, it would just be a shame to see her end up being a female and watch wasted growth in that small pot. Today marks the first day of 12 hours of full darkness and man does that closet smell, skunky typical weed smell. Just reminds me of whats to come in the weeks ahead:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 2, 2008)

The mj smell is going to double now that you switched to 12/12. Half of my house smells like it now and I'm loving it. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, how's the grow going? Any new pics to post?


----------



## 50bud (Apr 5, 2008)

Well here is the site that i walked into earlier. I gave her 6-10-10 nutes yesterdaty think i may have over ferted, i gave her a good flush and i hope she will bounce back, the temps are down to about 80-85 consistently now and the other plant is looking healthy and beautiful will update on that later right now i have an emergency!
Heres the link it wont let me post the pic.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24427


----------



## harvester (Apr 5, 2008)

your off and running now keep it green


----------



## 50bud (Apr 7, 2008)

When it rains it pours.... I opened up my closet door this morining to find a beautiful flowering bush that seems to be leaning towards female. What made me mad was that the lights had fallen on one of the branches and one of the 5 now 4 mains colas was completely snapped and burnt, will update with pics later..


----------



## 50bud (Apr 8, 2008)

This marks the end of week one of flower and she is really taking off toward the lights, yes i did say she that she is and i am blessed. I am going to nurture her and have only been watering about every 3-4 days with 2 tablespoons of sugar to weight to the buds. She is a white rhino so hopefully her potency will make up what i have lost. Heres the pics.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice man, looks like a healthy beautiful garden.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh no! Attack of a hermie, looked at the main middle cola today and noticed a cluster of about 4 different branches with balls on it, i noticed on a couple of brances no signs of balls but on that one there is. I have a decision to make, i believe im going to throw him/her out and start an outdoor grow.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

If its a hermie, I would just trash it and start an outdoor if that's possible for you. Hermies ****. What made it go hermie? Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ I didn't put a curse word up there. S.U.C.K. is what it's blocking out...?


----------



## 50bud (Apr 10, 2008)

To be honest with you smoky, i think i made a rookie mistake in initially labeling it a female. I thought i saw a 'ball' on one of the internodes in about week 3 and a half of veg but passed it on as new growth. Yes i believe i will start an outdoor grow as i still have about five seeds left of white rhino and mystery beans from gypsy. I feel like i have gained some necessary knowledge for next time.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

I have done that before 50. Ah well right? I would start the white rhino inside and take clones for outside. Just my thoughts though. Keep us posted. I hope your outdoor goes a little better my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 17, 2008)

How's the garden going? I expect some buddage!


----------

